# Fear the walking dead



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi guys any idea when it's on and what channel thanks.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Amc from bt at 2100 tomorrow


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

It's showing on sky planner and never miss


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

It's on Sky channel 192 and it's also on BT TV. The first episode is freeview on sky. If you have the BT sport package for sky you'll get the channel free as part of it otherwise you'll have to pay to add it on to your package


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Any good? Have heard a mixture of good and bad on this.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I am kinda in 2 minds about it, gonna give it a whirl though


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

Watched the first 2 episodes, and its not too bad. But like every new show its going to take a few episodes to get a feel for the cast and storyline.


----------



## AMG-A45 (Jun 17, 2015)

Is this a prequel to The walking dead ?


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

Yes, set in L.A around the time of the first outbreaks of what ever it is that started it all off.


----------



## Fozzer (Jul 19, 2011)

Set in LA and filmed in our local disused Bus Station


----------



## Samciv (Jun 9, 2013)

Tryna watch the second episode but internets being an ****


----------

